# Wanted mule!!



## maxdog008 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi 
I am new to the forum but have lived in Spain for nearly 6 years. I live half way ..ish between Malaga and Granada!!!!
I am looking to buy/re home a Mule (the horse/donkey kind!!!!!!) We already have a lovely donkey and now want a mule to keep her company and to help with some light work carrying logs from our almond trees after they have been pruned in the autumn. So if anyone can help I would be delighted to hear from you.
Jane


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

maxdog008 said:


> Hi
> I am new to the forum but have lived in Spain for nearly 6 years. I live half way ..ish between Malaga and Granada!!!!
> I am looking to buy/re home a Mule (the horse/donkey kind!!!!!!) We already have a lovely donkey and now want a mule to keep her company and to help with some light work carrying logs from our almond trees after they have been pruned in the autumn. So if anyone can help I would be delighted to hear from you.
> Jane


I'm _so_ glad you said the horse/donkey kind

I dare say you've already thought of


the donkey sanctuary

and

Nerja Donkey Sanctuary


----------



## maxdog008 (Aug 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I'm _so_ glad you said the horse/donkey kind
> 
> I dare say you've already thought of
> 
> ...


Yes and I have enquired there but sometimes the rescue ones have many health/behavioral issues and as my donkey already has problems with hooves I would like to have a mule that is a bit fitter and able to work and possible be ridden xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

maxdog008 said:


> Yes and I have enquired there but sometimes the rescue ones have many health/behavioral issues and as my donkey already has problems with hooves I would like to have a mule that is a bit fitter and able to work and possible be ridden xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


ah...

looking at the Nerja one a baby was born recently (donkey) - maybe a thought?


----------



## maxdog008 (Aug 4, 2010)

Awe yes I know I have seen the yutube video.....but it is a Mule that I want. When I first rescued my donkey the old man said she was pregnant which we were very excited about but later when our farrier came to treat her hooves he said she wasn't!!!! Maybe when she is stronger we will mate her with our friend's jack !!!!!!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

You heard the old expression,"stubborn as a mule"?
Could find yourself with twice as much work, fetching and carrying to give it a life of luxury, and finish up having to haul your own logs as well.


----------



## maxdog008 (Aug 4, 2010)

littleredrooster said:


> You heard the old expression,"stubborn as a mule"?
> Could find yourself with twice as much work, fetching and carrying to give it a life of luxury, and finish up having to haul your own logs as well.


Ha ha ha ha LOL That is actually a myth, mules are actually very intelligent and only become stuborn when they sense danger for themselves or for you, they are very hard working, very loyal, and are easy to feed ......it's the owners who make them stubborn if not treated correctly!!! But thanks anyway for your advice!!!!!!!!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

maxdog008 said:


> Ha ha ha ha LOL That is actually a myth, mules are actually very intelligent and only become stuborn when they sense danger for themselves or for you, they are very hard working, very loyal, and are easy to feed ......it's the owners who make them stubborn if not treated correctly!!! But thanks anyway for your advice!!!!!!!!



Only joking. Best of luck,hope it works out for you.


----------

